# Creation of the Month - March - VOTING!!



## Killz

*ENTRY 1*









*ENTRY 2*









*ENTRY 3*









*ENTRY 4*









*ENTRY 5*









*ENTRY 6*








​

No self voting please although i would like everyone who created a sig to vote.

good job guys, in what proved to be a lot tougher than i had first thought. Ive got a good idea for next months to make up for it


----------



## Rauno

I gave my vote to the 1st one. It looks sweet.


----------



## CutterKick

Entry 3 by a fraction. Entry 6 is brilliant too.


----------



## Leed

Easily 6.


----------



## K R Y

Voted 3.


----------



## Killz

Really really tough to call for me between 2 and 3 but i went with 3.


----------



## Intermission

I went with 3


----------



## M.C

I went with 6, but all were solid.


----------



## Rusty

Liked 2 and 6 the best but picked the deuce.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Went with entry 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

Voted 4 but it was hard not to vote for 6 on nostalgia alone.


----------



## limba

LOL *Memories coming back*
Sweet sigs.

Goku gets my vote.


----------



## Killz

Im gonna close the voting for this on sunday night, just FYI


----------



## Rauno

No love for the awesome that is Homer Simpson?


----------



## Killz

Last chance to vote tonight. I'll be calling the winner(s) when i get to work in the morning. that gives you roughly 10 hours to vote if you havent done so.

if there is a tie for 2nd place (as there is currently) i'll be splitting the prize fund for 2nd and 3rd place between the tied entries


----------



## Killz

*And we have a WINNER!!*

1st - Entry 3
2nd/3rd - Entry 2 & 6

Congratulations!!


Entries were as follows:

Entry 1 - Intermission
Entry 2 - CutterKick
Entry 3 - M.C
Entry 4 - D.P.
Entry 5 - Limba
Entry 6 - KryOnicle

I'll get the user bar made up today 

Thanks for entering guys and I hope to see you all sign up for next months 'Creation of the Month'.


----------



## limba

Congrats M.C!:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Good Job Mr Carson!


----------



## M.C

Sweet, thanks for the votes guys.


----------



## Killz

Winning userbar:











for some reason photobucket is blocked at work so i had to user tinypic.


----------



## Rauno

Nice job sexy!


----------



## M.C

Looks good Killstarz, thanks.


----------

